# Irish Rage



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Young dog coming along nicely.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look at him now. He really is maturing nicely!!!! I just love your dogs.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks  Rage is actually a female though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I feel stupid again lol. I think I did that to poor Hemi too.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome. Another beauty!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

She's a cute little nugget. And I love the spot you have to work your dogs. Beautiful.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Great looking dog man.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is looking awesome, I just love your dogs!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous <3!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a looker! She is going to become one gorgeous dog!!! (not that she isn't already)


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks folks  Shes a good one


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

As always SI, awesome pics and Rage is just gorgeous, I love the lightness of her coat, got some good muscle tone going on there too.  Hugs


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Is that your outcross? She looks firey as if she gets locked into one frame of mind.. Looks like good rough bulldog.. Whats the plans with this one?? you gonna hunt her and then brood her to ??


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes this is my OFRN x Chavis pup. A little under a year and sitting at 40#s. Yes she will be hunted hard. Not thinking much farther than that right now. Lots of hogs to catch before she will be considered for brood stock.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ can't spread rep again.. :clap: thank you for your contribution to the breed :clap: 
not many people get it... well managed fire up:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow she is gorgeous. I like the look of her she seems real intense. She is going to make a great dog. Nice work...


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, she's one sexy lady! LOL I love the flirt pole pix btw


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm gunna come steal that dog...yep...it's gunna happen!  Looking great!!!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

looks like one heck of a bulldog, focused mind set i like that. she will make one great catch dog.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

very nice!


any meaning behind her name?


----------

